# Little Green Pastures Farm now has a website!



## jodief100 (Jul 10, 2011)

I finally got our website put together and up and running.  It is a work in progress and I already see a few things I would like to change.  I am going to update this regularly.  Please stop by and tell me what you think- good and bad.  

http://www.littlegreenpasturesfarm.com/page1.html


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

Overall good site!  Only bad thing I noticed:  Picture on the home page (carry through) is the wrong dpi...it's fuzzy.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 10, 2011)

A really good start,  I couldn't view any of the photos on the sire and doe pages, my virus scanner blocked a download that it was trying to put on my computer, I am assuming this may have had something to do with the photos, Something about microsoft.......  I am heading out, but I will check it a little more closely later today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jul 11, 2011)

I like it, but just as a note, the bar on the left side kind of looks odd as it has nothing on it... Do you think you could do away with that? Also, on the herdsires page, it may be a good idea to get good pictures of them set-up as they contribute to the whole herds quality. Overall, it's AWESOME!!!!!


----------

